# "Stronger than Excuses"



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Thought I would get a log going here, to keep the motivation up and log what I lift week by week, aims are really lean mass and to cut b/f%.

Any comments,constructive criticism regarding my routine/diet ect is all appreciated.

*Age* : 20 *Weight 9 weeks ago* 12.4 *Current weight* : 13.7

Around 11 weeks ago.










Now


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone got a rough idea of bf as well please, thanks


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome mate and good luck with your goals


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

*CHEST DAY*










Taken 2 scoops of craze, **** me it tastes like ****. Will post log when I'm back, hope to have a good sesh.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

*Chest Today*

Decline Bench + 20kg bar, 90 lbs, 10 reps, found it easy so upped it to 110 lbs, finished off 2 sets at 10 reps each here.

Incline Bench (Weak as ****) 20kg bar + 60 lbs x 10, too heavy dropped it to 50 lbs and done 10 reps 2nd set, only managed to squeeze 8 reps last set.

Flat bench flys - 16 kg 10 x 3 last set was tricky.

Cable crossovers 15kg/side 12 x 3

20 Mins steady state cardio on cross trainer.

Thats it for today, incline bench needs to improve asap, only just started doing it so hopefully see some gains in the coming weeks.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your bodyfat is hard to gauge as you are slender but not much lbm.

id say around 18-20% 

good luck and you have come to the right place for help and guidance :thumb:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

****ing hell that sounds disgusting, lets hope we cut that down in time, thanks for passing through ^_^ - If anyone wants to critique my routine/workout feel free, always open to advice/suggestions


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

You should post up your current diet and full routine you intend on doing mate


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Day off today, went out last night, still hanging out my a*se, means no more drinking for this week, gunna go hard on legs tomorrow!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

*Arms Day*

, legs tomorrow then back day after, managed to get a quick pic last night of current state, going to try lift heavy today, will update when back.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok Decent session today, took jack3d as apposed to craze, definately not as good, anyway, done arms.

Standing ez barbell curls, 60 lbs + bar 10,8,10

Seated Hammer curls 14kg 10,10,10

Close grip pulldowns 60kg 10,10,10

Reverse grip curls machine 25kg 10,10,10

Close grip bench smith 110 lbs 10,10,10 + bar

Dumbell tricep overhead press 60 lbs x 10, 70 lbs , 8 , 8

One arm pulldowns machine, no equip, 20 kg 8,8,8

That was it for today, was sweating like a dyslexic on countdown, lifts are improving.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like a decent sesh mate good that your lifts are going up keep up the good work


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah pretty good session imo, thanks for passing through  , there's going to be lots of pic whoring in this thread, nothing i hate more than logs without pics, but will post some once there are worthy updates.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Yeah pretty good session imo, thanks for passing through  , there's going to be lots of pic whoring in this thread, nothing i hate more than logs without pics, but will post some once there are worthy updates.


Yeah dont over do it mate maybe just once a month or something so you can see better progress

Ive had logs on here but always end up being a lazy cnut and not updating regulary so I just dont even bother anymore lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Haha, just keep updating man, keeps you motivated in a way, just had a cheeky post workout meal some lemon and peppered chicken with brown rice nomnom


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive not trained in 3-4 weeks been nursing my wrist fcuking agony when i tried to grip a bar but its feeling good now so I think by Monday il be back in the gym

ive put on bf over the 3-4 weeks due to being lazy and eating rubbish I hate not being able to train


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, saying that about your wrists, when i was doing the ez barbell curls today, after i put the weights down my right wrist ****ing killed, went away after a few mins, any idea what causes that?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm not sure man maybe just doesnt like the movement or something


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats the plans for today then mate?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Just got back from gym, good session mate, went with legs and calves, went for leg press over squats, but i probably will start the squats, think i might also switch it up to 5 x 5, seems quite popular and people are saying good things, anyway,

Leg press went 220kg x 12, thought i could go heavier so went up to 240kg 12,12

seated calf raises 80kg 12,12,12, definately going heavier next week

Leg extensions plate 9 (Need to find out the exact weight, will update tomorrow) went with 16,16,16

Finished off with some seated hamstring curls, again weight unsure, some of the machines here don't have the weight it really fvcks me off, anyway, will update them two bits tomorrow, decent leg session tbh, was happy with the leg press weight considering only being training for around 8 weeks, legs will be strong I reckon.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate. just caught your journal.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheers man, feeling really motivated, just trying to eat as much/clean as possible and lift heavy, updates every day.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Okie Dokie, been a hectic couple of days, so lack of updates, will sort the other few days out when I get home, about to go gym, taken my pre workout feeling fvcking buzzing, *chest today,* this week is how my routine is going to stay, was just testing things over the past few weeks to see what works best for me, so chest today, will update when home, try and beat last weeks decline/incline bench!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Smashed chest today, all my lifts on each exercise went up.

Decline Bench - 110 lbs, 10, 8, wanted to see how much i could push, went for 160lbs x 3 + 20kg bar Spotted, then went for 1mr on 170 lbs + Bar so 210 lbs all together!

Incline bench 60 lbs 10,10, upped to 70 lbs for 8 reps spotted, 20 lbs increase ! + 20kg bar

16 kg Fly's 10,8,8

Cable crossovers Plate 4, 10,10, plate 5 , 8, felt good to go for fourth set so done it dropped it to plate 4 for another 10 reps.

all in all very good workout felt strong, great pumps!

Edit: worked it out to be 95kg 1mr on decline bench, quite impressed with that, considering prior i was struggling to do 40kg sets...... [DEM GAINSZZZZZZZ]


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

*Just to add, around 5-6 weeks ago I was struggling to do 40kg decline, so pretty big gains over that period. =]*


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Well done on the 1RM mate sounds like a good day at the office there


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Definitely mate, sounds like your the only fvcker in the office right now haha appreciate it though man, seriously x


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Was meant to do legs today but i Fvcked my ankle yesterday meaning no leg press or squats, debating doing shoulders but my chest is knackered from yday, other option is arms, again, triceps going to be a bit tired from the chest workout, probably going to have to be arms today, still going to lift heavy.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Was meant to do legs today but i Fvcked my ankle yesterday meaning no leg press or squats, debating doing shoulders but my chest is knackered from yday, other option is arms, again, triceps going to be a bit tired from the chest workout, probably going to have to be arms today, still going to lift heavy.


Ah the old Skipping leg day excuses coming out now lol

Why dont you do back and some biceps at the end of the work out?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

plenty of leg extensions and hams!! no excuse!!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

No seriously, I enjoy doing legs!, I went out last night and got a bit too drunk, and I dont know if i sprained it or what but its fvcking painful, back and biceps at the end of today? or yesterday, I'm on a 5 day split right now so i usually do arms seperately


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

And I don't really want to do a half ****d leg session If I'm honest..


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Might put it off for a few days  They will get hammered this week dont worry haha, I would rather wait a few days to see if this foot gets better than start squatting :cool2:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

No I mean why dont you do back today and throw in some biceps along with it at the end of your workout?

Your always out getting drunk should be trying to cut that down a bit


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah I know, well it was my last night out in Malta, going back to UK for a few weeks so I'm not going to drink at all, I know I need to stop, it just fvcks your training, anyway going to power through and try smash it today, hopefully my lifts have gone up from last week :whistling:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok so *Arms* day, went hard today, gains again in pretty much everything.

Started off with Standing ez bar curls, 60 lbs + bar 10, upped it to 70 lbs 8 reps then 6 final set

Seated hammer curls, incline , 14kg same as last week but felt much lighter this time 10,10,10

Cable curl reverse grip 35kg 10,10 40kg 6 35kg 4 final set

Close grip pulldowns 65kg 8,8,8

Close grip bench smith 110 lbs + bar 120 lbs x 8 130 lbs x 5 140lbs x 6, I dont even....

Tricep pushdowns 63kg x 10 70kg x 6 bit too heavy dropped it back down to 63kg for final set 10 reps

One arm reverse pulldowns 13.5kg 10, 18kg only managed 5 so dropped it back down to 13.5kg for final sets 10 reps each.

Tricep db overhead press 70lbs 8,8,8

That was all for today, trained my b*llocks off.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

*Shoulders...*

Going with 5 x 5 now for mass on everything but legs.

Db Shoulder press 50 lbs 5 x 5

Smith machine shoulder press behind head 90 lbs 5 x 3, final 2 sets had to drop it 10 lbs

Upright row with 45 lbs plate, 5 x 5, pretty easy...

Lateral Raises 49 kg 5 x 3, final 2 sets dropped it to 40kg

Front raises machine, Tri pulldown rope under legs 25kg 5 x 5

Finished some more upright rows with tri rope, 50kg 5 x 5

Edit: Weighed in at 86.8kg this week, last week was 85.3 i believe..


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

*Back...*

Lat pull downs 70kg 5 x 5

Db row, 70 lbs 5 x 5, easy easy easy

Rear delt machine 40kg 5 x 4, delts felt like they were about to snap so I left the last set.

Sitting on floor seated row with cable, 64kg 5 x 5

Excercise for christmass tree going back and forward, not sure what its called but done 15 x 3 on this. Felt that burnnnn


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> Going with 5 x 5 now for mass on everything but legs


Why not legs?

Sounds like your doing pretty well but lack of leg workouts


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Legs was sunday, will update when I'm back, chest today, isn't it better to go with higher reps on leg workouts?

My craze strawberry swirl arrived today, will be taking this prior.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nah mate alot of people do 5x5 on legs try

Squat 5x5

leg press 5x5

Calve raises 3 x 12

I used to do that and if you do it right you will definatley feel it works man


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Fair enough mate, chest yesterday, had 3 hours sleep probably why I felt so sh*it, went with 5 x 5 70kg decline bench, back in uk gym now,

50kg incline 5 x 5

flat bench db press 30 kg 5 x 5

cable crossovers 25kg each side 5 x 5

Not bad, not great session arms today/


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

25KG cable crossovers?

Is this meant to be cable flys? if so 25KG each side is pretty impressive


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes cable fly's sorry some exercises I need to learn the name of!

Went with arms today, probably not the best choices considering I done chest yesterday, learned that when I was doing close grip bench.. anyway

Ez Barbell curls 35 kg 5 x 5

Incline hammer curls 17.5kg

Reverse Grip cable curls 90 lbs 5 x 5

Close grip pulldowns 155 lbs 5 x 5

Close grip bench (Chest yesterday had a big impact on this in a bad way. 60kg 5 x 5 smith machine.................. =/

Tricep DB overhead press laying down flat bench 32.5kg 5 x 5

Tricep pushdowns 75kg 5 x 5

Finished off with some one arm reverse pulldowns 15kg 5 x 5, quite easy going heavier with this next week


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Lack of updates, had food poisoning fvcking horrible, going today, arms session, Few pictures as I measured up today, increase on 1 inch on the arms, 15.5 now, chest starting to look fuller and shoulders beginning to develop.



















Arms some sexy little gains...

Started off ez bar curl 4 x 5 reps, last set went for 40kg spotted + bar

Incline hammer curls 17.5 5 reps 4 sets last set 20kg 5 reps spotted

Close grip pulldowns 78kg 5 x 5

Reverse one arm curls 50lbs 5 x 5

Close grip bench barbell freeweight 75kg!!!, was doing this on decline @ 70 and that was smith very happy there.

Tricep overhead press 5 x 5 32.5kg

Tricep pushdown, whole stack / 95kg/5 x 5

One arm reverse pulldowns 17.5kg 5 x 5


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems to be all arm or chest workouts in here


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

@Dizzee! I can assure you I am hitting each body part evenly per week, I just been a lazy cvnt and haven't updated with my logs mate, today was shoulders, going to make a conscious effort to update each day from now, Shoulders.

All 5 x 5.

Db shoulder press 27.5kg last week was doing 22.5 

Behind neck smith press 35kg

Upright row barbell 40kg

front raises under legs with tricep rope on machine 35kg

lateral raises 8kg /db

Shrugs 35kg/db , quite easy


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

i never update my log lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Another thing.. my right lat is noticeably bigger than my left one, it pops out a lot more, how is this fixed? continue lifting I guess and it will grow? Are there any 1arm isolation movement for lats so I can make sure I'm working both evenly?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Another thing.. my right lat is noticeably bigger than my left one, it pops out a lot more, how is this fixed? continue lifting I guess and it will grow? Are there any 1arm isolation movement for lats so I can make sure I'm working both evenly?


meh fcuk that, just lift, nothings going to be completely even


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

sckeane said:


> meh fcuk that, just lift, nothings going to be completely even


We'll see how it goes lol.

Been on the craze for about 2 weeks now, that stuff is loopy juice.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Prodot said:


> We'll see how it goes lol.
> 
> Been on the craze for about 2 weeks now, that stuff is loopy juice.


ooooo nasty i hate pwo's

im a stimulant sensitive muthe****a u see


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

sckeane said:


> ooooo nasty i hate pwo's
> 
> im a stimulant sensitive muthe****a u see


Think I'm becoming addicted :nono:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Btw Hopping on a var/only cycle next week or so, got 15mg tabs.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Little back update picture, no one in so I couldnt get a pic of the full back, but you get an idea how things are progressing...


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Diddnt put my leg log in here.. *sigh*

Leg press freeweight 230kg 5 x 5

Calf raises 85kg 5 x 5

Leg extensions 190 5 x 5, lbs.

Hamstring curls plate 10, no weight on this? 5 x 5

BACK today.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Done arms today with my partner because hes having tomorrow off, I'm going on a road trip to malta driving there with dad so wont be able to go gym for 2-3 days, back tomorrow, arms went well good lifts. all reps 5 x 5 as per...

Ez Bar curl 40kg

Incline Hammer curls 20kg/ each db

Close grip pulldowns 77kg

Reverse grip one arm curls 20kg

Close grip bench, barbell freeweight 70kg

Flat bench db overhead press 32.5kg easier this week.

tricep pushdowns, whole stack 95kg

One arm reverse tricep extensions 20kg


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

*Back*

Lat pulldowns 77kg 5 x 5

Tbar row 50kg 5 x 5

Seated row 170 lbs 5 x 5 hard

Christmas tree thing 20 x 3


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok been on the road since tuesday, ended up driving from London>Malta, over 1000 miles followed by two ferries, have to say it was definately an experience, got here yesterday, drove through france, switzerland (amazing scenery) and italy, unfortunately I havn't been to the gym in around 5 days, which sucks, back on it today though and starting my var cycle monday. Will upload some pics of the trip now.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Drove there in this little beast


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Done arms, felt a tiny tiny bit weaker, which was expected, shocking diet past week not enough protein ect.

Bare in mind I had no spotter as I'm now in malta so cant push it as hard.

Barbell curl no ez bar 80lbs 5 x 5

incline hammer curls 18kg 5 x 5

close grip pulldowns 75kg 5 x 5

reverse grip 1 arm curls 20kg 5 x 5

close grip bench 70kg 5 x 4 160 lbs 5 x 1

Flat bench overhead press 70lbs 5 x 5 easy as fuark

tricep pushdowns, whole stack 75kg

one arm reverse pulldowns 15 kg 5 x 5, left tricep weaker than right, could do 20 on right but only 15 on left.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't get to the gym today, malta membership is expired and I need proof of the fact I'm living out here, bs, but anyway all will be squared away for tomorrow, just in time for the cycle.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Shoulders today, was meant to start cycle but dad was being a lazy fvck telling me bs about getting them ready for tomorrow... don't ask, anyway starting tomorrow cant fvcking wait, going heavy today on shoulders 5 x 5, just took ma' watermelon craze mmmmm


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Shoulders.. all 5 x 5

Db press 50 lbs, wasnt feeling the 60's without a spotter, pretty easy though..

behind neck smith press 90 lbs last set dropped it by 10 lbs

lateral raise machine 50kg

front raises with tricep rope machine 35kg

upright row 45kg

shrugs 70 lbs each dumbell, 5 x 5 easy


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

You can do dbs without a spotter man just flick them up with your knees and go for it with it being dbs if you fail you can just let them drop, If you found the 50's to easy also you could have just upped the reps? apart from that sounds good man although no rear delts in there, These often get forgotten about so maybe add some rear delt stuff in your next back day?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> You can do dbs without a spotter man just flick them up with your knees and go for it with it being dbs if you fail you can just let them drop, If you found the 50's to easy also you could have just upped the reps? apart from that sounds good man although no rear delts in there, These often get forgotten about so maybe add some rear delt stuff in your next back day?


Defo mate, what exercises would you suggest?

@Dizzee! One pic taken tonight, arms looking bigger lats wider and shoulders next picture i post will be after my cycle.

Thanks for passing through again


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Prodot said:


> Drove there in this little beast


just read last few pages food poisening sucks. but i am fooking jealous you got to boot an rs5.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I quite like cable crossovers and bent over reverse flys are good too

Yeah arms looking bigger defo personally id say you need to beast those traps and hit the chest hard, after your cycle concentrate on shifting some bodyfat so you can see what you have gained then start a clean bulk again.

Similar shape to myself at the moment think I might start a journal and try actually keep it updated this time lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> just read last few pages food poisening sucks. but i am fooking jealous you got to boot an rs5.


Mate it fly's was doing 180 on motorway before had to slow down just pulls and pulls (Y)

Thanks for passing through, any criticism for me bro?

haha


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> I quite like cable crossovers and bent over reverse flys are good too
> 
> Yeah arms looking bigger defo personally id say you need to beast those traps and hit the chest hard, after your cycle concentrate on shifting some bodyfat so you can see what you have gained then start a clean bulk again.
> 
> Similar shape to myself at the moment think I might start a journal and try actually keep it updated this time lol


Go for it mate, ill sub in  Yeah trying to beast chest, poor lighting tbh, hopefully this var will shift some fat, from tomorrow I'm not smoking or drinking for 8 weeks and going to smash the sh1t out of cardio we will see what happens.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

what situation were you in to take the drive?

I cant because you havent posted your diet, thats what you need to sort.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> what situation were you in to take the drive?


What you mean mate? I will post diet tomorrow going out now


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Good point, What is your diet like you have never really posted that here


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Will square it away tomorrow boys, got myfitness pal as of yesterday so now tracking macros ect.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

good lad


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Didn't get in till 5 last night (This morning) Just woke up, starting the var today no more drinking/smoking while I'm on this, doing it properly, thinking to start off at 60mg see how my body responds then up it, chest today, need some food in me right now


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Didn't get in till 5 last night (This morning) Just woke up, starting the var today no more drinking/smoking while I'm on this, doing it properly, thinking to start off at 60mg see how my body responds then up it, chest today, need some food in me right now


Whats on the menu?

You got a PCT sorted?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Whats on the menu?
> 
> You got a PCT sorted?


Had 2 scoops of mocha whey with some peanut butter and 4 scrambled eggs bit of red sauce

Ordering pct within a few days, dad needs to pull his finger out :thumb:

Just taken my first tab =]


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

@Dizzee!

Starting cardio today which I'm fvcking dreading, after all this smoking


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> @Dizzee!
> 
> Starting cardio today which I'm fvcking dreading, after all this smoking


What you getting for pct? Offt first tab down theres no going back now lol

Yeah i smoke as well and cardio is dreadful Im looking into these champix things few people I know have quit using them and said it was really easy so might give that a try


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Just Nolva mate, second tab down soon  Chest today, just having a few chicken satays with a bit of rice, had 0 carbs today, need dat energy ha.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Prodot said:


> *Chest Today*
> 
> Decline Bench + 20kg bar, 90 lbs, 10 reps, found it easy so upped it to 110 lbs, finished off 2 sets at 10 reps each here.
> 
> ...


That chest day is pretty similar to mine in terms of reps and weight...!!!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> That chest day is pretty similar to mine in terms of reps and weight...!!!


Ahh ,any pics?

I made me some gains since then


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Prodot said:


> Ahh ,any pics?
> 
> I made me some gains since then


Not of chest ...think it's hidden behind silicone!!!! However glad to hear there has been gains since


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Not of chest ...think it's hidden behind silicone!!!! However glad to hear there has been gains since


Lol not of your chest  I meant in general :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Prodot said:


> Lol not of your chest  I meant in general :tongue:


Lol oh...yh go on my thingy magingy...my profile?? I need to put more up and do abit more info but I think u have to have been here at least 20 yrs b4 allowed


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol oh...yh go on my thingy magingy...my profile?? I need to put more up and do abit more info but I think u have to have been here at least 20 yrs b4 allowed


lol Could always PM us some Skye :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> lol Could always PM us some Skye :whistling:


I only just learnt how to use this thing and u want me to PM ...ur a hard task [email protected]


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I only just learnt how to use this thing and u want me to PM ...ur a hard task [email protected]


Click Name private message for future reference :whistling:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

@Skye666 Saw the fots, looking good. :thumbup1:

Leaving in about 45 for gym, need to smash the f*uck out of chest today.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I only just learnt how to use this thing and u want me to PM ...ur a hard task [email protected]


I can teach you everything you need to know lol Have some trust in the Diz lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> @Skye666 Saw the fots, looking good. :thumbup1:
> 
> Leaving in about 45 for gym, need to smash the f*uck out of chest today.


Legs for me tonight actually love hitting the squats now, Used to hate it too


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Legs for me tonight actually love hitting the squats now, Used to hate it too


Let me know how it goes, any one would think we are sharing this fvcking log haha your the only one who comes in here! I like training legs but i really don't like a day or two after. You walk like a d1ck especially walking up the stairs, :thumbdown:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Prodot said:


> @Skye666 Saw the fots, looking good. :thumbup1:
> 
> Leaving in about 45 for gym, need to smash the f*uck out of chest today.


Thanks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Prodot said:


> Let me know how it goes, any one would think we are sharing this fvcking log haha your the only one who comes in here! I like training legs but i really don't like a day or two after. You walk like a d1ck especially walking up the stairs, :thumbdown:


Hence why my legs better than urs...I like walking like a @?)$. Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> I can teach you everything you need to know lol Have some trust in the Diz lol


Scared now....trust?? Have u seen ur profile pic lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Let me know how it goes, any one would think we are sharing this fvcking log haha your the only one who comes in here! I like training legs but i really don't like a day or two after. You walk like a d1ck especially walking up the stairs, :thumbdown:


Trying to Sit on the bog holding the seat on the decent lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Mate i cant slowly lower myself down slowly just a full on thump, nearly break the fvcking seat haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lazyballs said:


> Trying to Sit on the bog holding the seat on the decent lol


Well iv learnt to stand to pee ....usually required 2 days after leg day lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Well iv learnt to stand to pee ....usually required 2 days after leg day lol


Thought you were gona say you learned to stand to **** .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lazyballs said:


> Thought you were gona say you learned to stand to **** .


He'll no...gotta be a 'lady' now and then!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Chest today, decent, getting stronger every week

Decline bench 83kg 5 x 5, with spotter =DD

Incline bench 60kg 5 x 4, last set dropped 10 lbs

Machine fly 77kg 5 x 5

Cable crossovers 29.5kg each 5 x 3 last 2 sets dropped to 22.5kg


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Only on 1700kals for today.. da fuq

Had 4 scrambled eggs

2 scoops of whey 2 tbp peanut butter

6 Chicken satays with half bag uncle bens golden rice

2 Scoops of whey

1 chicken kiev with salad

Need to eat more!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Scared now....trust?? Have u seen ur profile pic lol


My main man Stewie lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Chest today, decent, getting stronger every week
> 
> Decline bench 83kg 5 x 5, with spotter =DD
> 
> ...


Sounds like a decent sesh mate!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Sounds like a decent sesh mate!


Not bad at all, back today, starting deadlifts, hope I don't completely suck at them!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Need to try mix up breakfast options as well, sick of oats and scrambled eggs.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Deads are good mate Ive only recently started enjoying them lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Prodot said:


> Not bad at all, back today, starting deadlifts, hope I don't completely suck at them!


start light and nail your form for deads mate then build up over a few weeks to heavy deads.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> start light and nail your form for deads mate then build up over a few weeks to heavy deads.


What would be considered light, obviously strength dependent but I have no idea where to start, 50/60/70 kg? I'm on 5 x 5 mate


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

do a session at 60kg just to see how it goes and how easy you find it if its the first time you have deadlifted. the 20 plates will give you right starting postition for the bar from the floor. you can always add more weight as you go through the sets but just dont put so much on that its a struggle to get the 5th rep out


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> do a session at 60kg just to see how it goes and how easy you find it if its the first time you have deadlifted. the 20 plates will give you right starting postition for the bar from the floor. you can always add more weight as you go through the sets but just dont put so much on that its a struggle to get the 5th rep out


Quality mate, don't forget to check back in here see how it goes


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Going gym in 10 @a.notherguy 60kg including 20kg bar or 60kg + the bar on top mate?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Prodot said:


> Going gym in 10 @a.notherguy 60kg including 20kg bar or 60kg + the bar on top mate?


start with the bar and a 20kg plate on each end then work up from there mate. (so 60Kg including bar)

you can add weights each set but dont push it until you have good form.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Alright sweet, nice one.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Back today,

Started off with some deadlifts managed to do 5 x 5 on 100kg, form was shoddy towards the end because I was trying to keep grip of the thing, got some wraps now though so shouldnt be a problem, not bad weight considering 1st time deadlift hey @a.notherguy

Lat pulldowns 75kg 5 x 5

Db row 85lbs 5 x 5

machine reverse fly 45kg 5 x 5

T bar row 45kg 5 x 5

Back extensions


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice some good lifts there! Were lifting the same sort of weight on most things ideal training partner lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Nice some good lifts there! Were lifting the same sort of weight on most things ideal training partner lol


you got any fots mate?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Also i got a strain pain in my lower back from the deads, similar pain to what you get after doing the back extensions, is this because its my first time doing deads or I've injured something already lol, hoping its the first reason.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Legs today, back and shoulders are aching so bad, will try do some squats but after deads yesterday, unlikely.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

Cracking title to the journal m8.

Good luck with it all!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> you got any fots mate?


Id say if your doing good heavy deads theres no need for the back extensions.

My back routine is this

Deadlifts

Close Grip Lat Pulldown

Wide Grip Row

Bent over Row

Face pulls

I feel it hits every part of the back used to do back and biceps but just do back on its on now as it hits the biceps pretty hard anyway

I do Chest/bis - legs - back - delts/tris


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Also i got a strain pain in my lower back from the deads, similar pain to what you get after doing the back extensions, is this because its my first time doing deads or I've injured something already lol, hoping its the first reason.


Will be due to the first time doing them also drop the back extensions dont want to over train your lower back heavy deads is enough


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Will be due to the first time doing them also drop the back extensions dont want to over train your lower back heavy deads is enough


Alright, cheers mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

if your hurting your lower back check your form.

put the bar higher so its not on the floor blocks/or squat rack rails

Pivot from the hips while keep back inline with neck


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I'm going to rest today, don't want to overtrain and fvck myself over, hams got a blasting from deads yday anyway, so legs tomorrow.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

A Ha more just going to skip leg day excuses


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> A Ha more just going to skip leg day excuses


Just for that I'm going now, my back really does feel like it had a good thrashing, ill try some squats, if not sticking to the old leg press, will update when back.

Thanks @Dizzee! -_- ****!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Would a fair goal be abs for end july/aug? Is it possible you reckon?, want to try cut up as much as poss for summer.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok Legs

Leg press 250kg 5 x 5 could go heavier

Seated calf raises 95kg 5 x 5

Hammy curls plate 13, idk weight 5 x 5

Leg extensions plate 15, 5 x 5


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nothing really constructive other than good luck and liking your journal title! Live up to it!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Nothing really constructive other than good luck and liking your journal title! Live up to it!


Will do mate, diet spot on now, going to make some good progress for summer.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Well done son!

Rest the weekend now is it?

Delts and tris for me tonight then a long soak in the jacuzzi and perv at the birds lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Well done son!
> 
> Rest the weekend now is it?
> 
> Delts and tris for me tonight then a long soak in the jacuzzi and perv at the birds lol


Lovely jubbly haha, arms today mate, done arms last sat then weekend off, think I'm going to introduce some skull crushers and dips. =] - When you off to gym?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Lovely jubbly haha, arms today mate, done arms last sat then weekend off, think I'm going to introduce some skull crushers and dips. =] - When you off to gym?


Haircut after work then along to the gym about 6.30ish I dont like doing arms on a friday as i feel it affects doing chest on a monday thinking of changing up my routine doing legs on a monday


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Haircut after work then along to the gym about 6.30ish I dont like doing arms on a friday as i feel it affects doing chest on a monday thinking of changing up my routine doing legs on a monday


Yeah I fvcked my routine so its messed up now, Nuts are starting to ache on this var lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Yeah I fvcked my routine so its messed up now, Nuts are starting to ache on this var lol


Are they??

see this is the sort of sh1t that puts me off doing a cycle


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Are they??
> 
> see this is the sort of sh1t that puts me off doing a cycle


Mate I'll put up with a bit of 'Ballache'  It will be worth it, nothing I cant deal with anyway, lifts have gone up considerably, 2 Months ago I was doing 40kg flat bench now I'm doing sets of 85kg on Decline, Muscle memory helped but it will be interesting to see what strength gains I'll get when the var kicks in.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Mate I'll put up with a bit of 'Ballache'  It will be worth it, nothing I cant deal with anyway, lifts have gone up considerably, 2 Months ago I was doing 40kg flat bench now I'm doing sets of 85kg on Decline, Muscle memory helped but it will be interesting to see what strength gains I'll get when the var kicks in.


Id be to worried that something has went wrong down there like affecting me having kids in future n stuff


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Id be to worried that something has went wrong down there like affecting me having kids in future n stuff


Nah man, not on var anyway ha.

Arms Went like so.

Barbell curl not including bar, no ez bar in this malta gym load of bvllocks 75lbs 5 x 5 + bar, this bar is much harder than ez

Incline hammer curls 20kg oh yeahhhh buddy 5 x 5

laying down cable curls plate 13, 2 plates off full stack

Reverse curls plate 5 5 x 5

Close grip bench 80kg smith + bar

Skullcrushers, absolutely weak as **** at these only done 35lbs + bar LUL 5 x 5

Overhead db press flat bench 80 lbs 5 x 5

Tricep pushdowns, whole stack idk weight 80kg I think 5 x 5

Reverse grip pulldowns plate 4 5 x 5


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Nah man, not on var anyway ha.
> 
> Arms Went like so.
> 
> ...


Thats alot of exercises my question is why so many on arms but not as many on say legs or chest? You seem to do more on smaller muscle groups than on the bigger muscle groups. I would watch out that your not over training your arms bearing in mind they get hit with chest and back


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Thats alot of exercises my question is why so many on arms but not as many on say legs or chest? You seem to do more on smaller muscle groups than on the bigger muscle groups. I would watch out that your not over training your arms bearing in mind they get hit with chest and back


Yeah true well I cover every part of legs with the 4 excercises, will cut down on the volume for arms.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Went in today to do some shoulders, got there at 7.30 not knowing it closed at 8, managed to get some db press and behind neck smith press, feel the var I think, done the 50 lbs like they were nothing and upped behind neck to 90 lbs.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Chest today, back feels better but still hurts when i bend it :/ Not good considering I have back planned for tomorrow.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Having a quiet day today enjoying the time off work going shopping later for some keto foods gonna try this keto diet out


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Having a quiet day today enjoying the time off work going shopping later for some keto foods gonna try this keto diet out


Nice let me know how it goes.. going gym in 5, want an increase on everything chest related today fingers crossed :clap:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Chest went like so/

Decline bench 85kg 5 x 4, last set squeezed 5 reps on 93kg spotted

Incline bench smith 60 kg 5 x 5 harder than barbell!

45 lbs fly's 5 x 5

Cable crossovers 25kg 5 x 5

machine fly 77kg 5 x 4, 1 set @ 86kg


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep er lit!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Zola said:


> Keep er lit!


Dont stop?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep, keep at it! :thumbup:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Went with back today and finished up on shoulders, no deadlifts this week back still hurting when I bend it...

Lat pull downs 75kg 5 x 5, higher weight nxt week.

bench over db rows 70 lbs 5 x 5 easy easy easy

reverse fly 49kg 5 x5

t bar row 50kg 5 x 5

db shoulder press 60 lbs 5 x 2 50 lbs 5 x 3

lat raises machine 49kg I think 5 x 5

Front raises with tricep rope 30kg 5 x 5

behind neck smith press much stronger, 100 lbs 5 x 5, was doing about 85lbs last week.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Went with back today and finished up on shoulders, no deadlifts this week back still hurting when I bend it...
> 
> Lat pull downs 75kg 5 x 5, higher weight nxt week.
> 
> ...


when I done a ppl routine I done 5x5 on the compound lifts then went with like 3x10-12 on any isolation lifts mix it up a bit try that after a while keep the body guessing


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Alright mate


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Legs with tri's/abs today, done bi's yesterday and the fcking gym closed, thought it shuts at 11pm but its 10 apparently.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Legs with tri's/abs today, done bi's yesterday and the fcking gym closed, thought it shuts at 11pm but its 10 apparently.


You train pretty late lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> You train pretty late lol


Nah normally, In the mornings, but I was busy pretty much all day and wasn't planning on going.. last minute thing


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyway Done Legs and some tri's

Leg press 630 lbs 5 x 5 285kg !

seated Calf raises 20 x 3

Hammy curls 12 x 3

Leg Extentions 12 x 3

Skullcrushers 35lbs ! + bar haha 10 x 3

tricep pushdowns 90kg

Tricep pulldowns rop 55kg

one arm reverse pushdowns 18kg


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

tbh the 285 felt like lightweight 300 next week please


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Your doing well here young man keep up the good work!

dont quit on me im liking this journal lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Your doing well here young man keep up the good work!
> 
> dont quit on me im liking this journal lol


I'm not dw.. lol

Chest today

Decline bench 87kg last set dropped to 80 spotted 5 x5

Incline bench machine with plates 65kg 5 x 5 last set dropped to 60

Machine fly's 86kg 5 x 3 last 2 sets dropped to 76kg

Flat bench fly's 50 lbs 5 x 5


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

With regards to your deadlifting and bad back would keep weight low at first and watch plenty of videos on YouTube. I wouldn't use a belt or straps personally for a while either. Even after getting used to form for ages mine still goes to sh!t on the heavier sets.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

kingdale said:


> With regards to your deadlifting and bad back would keep weight low at first and watch plenty of videos on YouTube. I wouldn't use a belt or straps personally for a while either. Even after getting used to form for ages mine still goes to sh!t on the heavier sets.


Ok mate, cheers. getting stronger now want to be benching 100kg decline within 5-6 weeks, do-able?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Prodot said:


> Ok mate, cheers. getting stronger now want to be benching 100kg decline within 5-6 weeks, do-able?


Are you on anavar still? With your first cycle strength should get up to that I think you aren't too far off now. Bet you could get 1 out on 95 or 100 now to be honest. You getting each rep right down to your chest? Best to get this stuff right from the start seen too many saying they can bench 120 kg and It is nowhere near their chest. I used to do the exact same.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Are you on anavar still? With your first cycle strength should get up to that I think you aren't too far off now. Bet you could get 1 out on 95 or 100 now to be honest. You getting each rep right down to your chest? Best to get this stuff right from the start seen too many saying they can bench 120 kg and It is nowhere near their chest. I used to do the exact same.


Lol, I hit my chest every rep don't worry  No half reps here

Edit: Still on the var yep.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Prodot said:


> Lol, I hit my chest every rep don't worry  No half reps here
> 
> Edit: Still on the var yep.


I usually stop about an inch above my chest to keep the tension on the chest all the way through when you touch your chest your resting and I dont lock my arms out either again thats resting! You want to keep the tension on the muscle all the way through the movement


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> I usually stop about an inch above my chest to keep the tension on the chest all the way through when you touch your chest your resting and I dont lock my arms out either again thats resting! You want to keep the tension on the muscle all the way through the movement


I prefer letting it hit my chest so I can drive through, i dont extend my arms fully i keep them a little bent at the top.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Absolutely killed shoulders much stronger done 60 lbs 5 x 5 db press lightweight done 100 lbs behind neck Smith press spotted last set dropped to 90 60 lbs shrugs 15 x 3 lat raises 50kg 5 x 5 front raises triceps rope plate 6 5 x 5. Finished off with biceps smashed some 20kg hammer curls seated 5 x 5 and rope curls plate 12 5 x 5 reverse grip one arm plate 4.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you train alone?

I miss not having a spotter I dont use the bench press I use smith and tbh its sh1t!!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Nah I train with my dad, met a lad down there as well my age who is on test and deca, Tbh, I only use smith machine for isolating muscles, example close grip bench, it keeps your elbows locked, or smith curls ect..


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Prodot said:


> or smith curls ect..


amagad! 

Progressing well by the looks mate, I too am dying to become a member of the "tripple figure bench gang"


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> amagad!
> 
> Progressing well by the looks mate, I too am dying to become a member of the "tripple figure bench gang"


haha, tbh If im doing 90 kg decline i could do a rep on 100 but I want to do sets


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Prodot said:


> haha, tbh If im doing 90 kg decline i could do a rep on 100 but I want to do sets


That on a bench or smith? I wanna hit 100k flat bench free weights


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> That on a bench or smith? I wanna hit 100k flat bench free weights


Not smith, decline barbell freeweight bench


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I never do incline or decline bench or dumbbels I probably should start. Should give your 1 rep maxes a go at the end of your cycle will probably shock yourself at what you can manage.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I never do incline or decline bench or dumbbels I probably should start. Should give your 1 rep maxes a go at the end of your cycle will probably shock yourself at what you can manage.


Never do flat bench anymore no point imo, just do incline and decline, yeah will do


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

We dont have a decline bench, tried putting plates under the bench to do decline but just ended up slipping down the bench when trying to rep haha


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh fair, might as well stick to incline and barbell flat, incline smith is good though!

On another note, I've only woken up with a fvcking sore throat a one blocked nostril GREAT!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Nah I train with my dad, met a lad down there as well my age who is on test and deca, Tbh, I only use smith machine for isolating muscles, example close grip bench, it keeps your elbows locked, or smith curls ect..


is that his first cycle?

all the numpties by me just do this as their first cycle with no pct haha. all end up in awful shape :/


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> is that his first cycle?
> 
> all the numpties by me just do this as their first cycle with no pct haha. all end up in awful shape :/


I think so yeah not sure, after this var think I want to hit some test and something else, going to have a little mooch about see whats what


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Prodot said:


> I think so yeah not sure, after this var think I want to hit some test and something else, going to have a little mooch about see whats what


5/600mg test

100mg var would would be nice 

or even dbol/tbol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> 5/600mg test
> 
> 100mg var would would be nice
> 
> or even dbol/tbol


I'm thinking test with some tbol ha, dbol is a bit off putting tbh


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Prodot said:


> I'm thinking test with some tbol ha, dbol is a bit off putting tbh


dbol is good and better than tbol imo. but you would need to nail your diet, and see if you are prone to gyno/water retention (id run adex or nolva ed). chelsea on here has cut on dbol and looked awesome


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> dbol is good and better than tbol imo. but you would need to nail your diet, and see if you are prone to gyno/water retention (id run adex or nolva ed). chelsea on here has cut on dbol and looked awesome


Yeah it is better but the water retention, estrogen problems ect just put me off, I dont want some fat bloat either lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Yeah it is better but the water retention, estrogen problems ect just put me off, I dont want some fat bloat either lol.


dbol and those dont come hand in hand. but tbh anavar is my favourite. nice lean gains that stay after pct.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Chest/Back today

Started off with lat pulldowns 75 kg 5 x 5 easier..

Deadlift with correct form I think  220lbs 5 x 5 last set done 3 reps, I suck at these.

T bar row with barbell 60kg 5 x 5

Chest

Incline db press 70 lbs 5 x 5

Decline 85 kg 5 x 4 no spotter last set 75kg

Machine fly's 85kg 5 x 5!!! Last week struggling after 2 sets

Overall good workout, felt absolutely fvcked getting strong now.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd :thumb:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Sub'd :thumb:


good man :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

When're you planning your next cycle for then?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure mate, see what happens probably got another 5 weeks left of this var cycle.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

*Update:* 16'' arms flexed, increase of half an inch oh yeahh


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Been slacking in a bad way past 4 days in honesty, back on it today, diet back in check, probably going chest and shoulders and tri's switch things up a bit.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

MakkaL said:


> Been slacking in a bad way past 4 days in honesty, back on it today, diet back in check, probably going chest and shoulders and tri's switch things up a bit.


I see you changed your name?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Shoulderss

Db shoulder press 60 lbs 6 x 2

50 lbs 6 x 2

Behind neck smith press 80 lbs 6 x 4

Cable lat raises plate 6 x 4

front raises 6 x 4

Left delt is knackered, always burns bad after workout, think it might be damaged.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> I see you changed your name?


Yeah found out I had the same name as some rap chav ****, this is my nick anyway..


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Up nice and early 5.30am here, going to go for an insane sesh today chest and back going to hit it hard.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Gone quiet in here hope it's cos you been in that gym keeping the head down


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Been slacking mate while my dad was away past week, back on it tomorrow, eating right and all that, got lazy while he was gone but I'm motivated again now, hows the keto?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Keto is not bad had a cheat on Friday and a carb up on Saturday and I'm still not back in ketosis also was 185 last Tuesday I'm now 187 so god knows mate.

Glad to hear your back to it! Make the most of the var cycle and train train train


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

@Dizzee!

Mate I might come off, I can feel something weird next to my left nut having a little research and people are saying that it has something to do with veins? Varicocele is what its called, apparently it can lower your test and make you infertile, worried as **** mate, never had that before... I don't know if that is what it is but it's got me thinking all fvcking day about it, got me depressed as fvck


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

MakkaL said:


> @Dizzee!
> 
> Mate I might come off, I can feel something weird next to my left nut having a little research and people are saying that it has something to do with veins? Varicocele is what its called, apparently it can lower your test and make you infertile, worried as **** mate, never had that before... I don't know if that is what it is but it's got me thinking all fvcking day about it, got me depressed as fvck


Probably just in your head mate, although if you're that worried then you should probably come off.

If you haven't already, drop all alcohol/reccys/crap foods and make sure you're getting plent of sleep, it may not make a difference, but you want to tax your body as less as possible so it can concentrate on growing.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

MakkaL said:


> @Dizzee!
> 
> Mate I might come off, I can feel something weird next to my left nut having a little research and people are saying that it has something to do with veins? Varicocele is what its called, apparently it can lower your test and make you infertile, worried as **** mate, never had that before... I don't know if that is what it is but it's got me thinking all fvcking day about it, got me depressed as fvck


I have never used aas so I cant really comment other than if your worried that much then just come off it


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Off for now, probably just stick to test in future, not sure what I'm going to do tbh, arms today, probably going to be weaker which is gunna p1ss me off even more, we'll see.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

yday done chest and bi's so much weaker wasnt even funny. past 2 weeks, shocking how quick you can loose it..

Incline db press 60 lbs, 10lbs lighter... 6 x 4

Decline bench 140 lbs... 6 x 4, week before last was repping another 50lbs, this week couldnt even do 1 rep lol.

Chest fly's machine 76kg 6 x 3 last set dropped to 64.. shocking.

Barbell curl ez bar 70 lbs 6 x 2, 80 lbs 6 x 2

Hammer curls 6 x 4 18kg

Reverse grip curl 36kg 6 x 4

Overall a lot lot weaker, slacked in a bad way past 2 weeks, using the shocking loss of strength to motivate me even more and get stronger than before.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

have been going just been lazy with updating the logs, shoulders yday done 60 lbs db press 6 x 4

behind neck smith press 80 lbs 6 x 4 weaker..

cable side raises 3rd plate

front raises

strength is coming back again.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Everything back to normal now then mate? No achy nuts lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MakkaL said:


> Off for now, probably just stick to test in future, not sure what I'm going to do tbh, arms today, probably going to be weaker which is gunna p1ss me off even more, we'll see.


What was you "on" ?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Everything back to normal now then mate? No achy nuts lol


Lol, mate everything is alright now, definately noticed a loss of strength a little bit, but getting back up to speed again now.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What was you "on" ?


Var 120mg/day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MakkaL said:


> Var 120mg/day


Bizarre mate.

Glad all is well now


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

MakkaL said:


> Lol, mate everything is alright now, definately noticed a loss of strength a little bit, but getting back up to speed again now.


Good to hear  (not about the loss in strength lol)


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm Back, Literally had all my mates over throughout the past 2 months, cousins, more friends, drinking most nights, no gym, eating ****, look awful, weak as fvck, not even going to bother posting lifts as of late as they are embarassing compared to what I was previously lifting, just a little post to let everyone know I'm back into training now and will update lifts once I get back into some sort of shape.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

chest and bi's today,

weak weak weak


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Legs got smashed today.

Jellyjellyjelly


----------

